# Réception mail validation domaine messagerie personnalisé



## JoMac (30 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de configurer pour la première fois la connexion entre iCloud et mon domaine personnalisé, mais impossible de passer la première étape de réception du mail de validation. Je ne reçois aucun mail sur mon compte de messagerie associé à mon domaine. Pourtant il fonctionne, quand je m'envoie un mail de test sur cette adresse, je le reçois bien.

Y-a-t-il quelque chose que j'ai loupé ?

Merci


----------



## ericse (30 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,
Tu peux court-circuiter cette étape et recréer la boite plus tard, après la migration des MX.
Je n'ai pas bien compris quelle en est l'utilité, peut-être de récupérer les anciens mails ?


----------



## JoMac (30 Janvier 2022)

Merci mais justement, pour moi cette étape est bloquante, on ne m'explique pas les paramétrages à effectuer avant d'avoir tester la bonne existence de l'adresse ?


----------



## JoMac (30 Janvier 2022)

J'ai réalisé ces modifications : https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT212524

Mais il me manque les données pour l'étape 5 :



> Then enter the information for your Personal TXT Record provided during set up.
> 
> TXT:
> host: [example.com].
> ...


----------



## ericse (30 Janvier 2022)

iCloud te donnes les informations pour ton domaine à l'étape 3, mais seulement si tu as terminé l'étape 2  
Et pour terminer l'étape 2, tu peux juste passer l'étape de création des boites mail avec le bouton "Aucune adresse" (car tu peux les ajouter plus tard) :


----------

